# One off Nissan GTR Enhacement Detail - Yorkshire Detailing Services



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*CleanDetail - Yorkshire Detailing
Nissan GTR Detail

Here we have a customers Nissan GTR, re-sprayed around 8 month ago and "detailed" by a Scottish detailer around 6 months ago. But my opinions on that 14 day detail is neither here or there but some photos will let you make your own mind up....

Anyway, Here is the car when it arrived.










The car has never been machine polished since its detail, but there are a fair few splatter marks as well as a few fits of polish left by the customer.










































Seat stain to remove :










On with the washing. We pre-rinsed the car with Orange Pre-wash left to soke for 5mins before jet washing off and then Foaming with ValetPro PH snow foam and again leaving to work its magic.










Then we rinsed off and started off. Wheels with Billberry Wheel Cleaner









Then using the 2 bucket method we used Chemical Guys citrus wash & gloss and a wookies fist.

Once dried we got some photos before claying...


























We started Claying. Here is the front wing..


























Working around the car, we spotted overspray that should have really been spotted in the previous detail.
Before:










After:










Other side...

Before:









After:










Starting on the car, Here are some 50/50's. Remember this is just an enhancement but i'm more than happy with this...



















Once the paintwork was left with the sealant on. I started with a quick once over on the inside. Starting with Wet Vac 'in that stain....










and finishing it off...










Due to the time, i did not get loads of photos. But here are the finished shots...

Finished with 2x Layers of Jet seal and 1x Coat of SwissVax Best Of Show



























































































As you can see it looks beautiful! Its a one off colour, more or less purpley... No idea what the specific colour was as i actually forgot! haha.

This was the last detail at our old unit, But what a car to finish it off....

Thanks for Reading......​*


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning job mate! Beast of a car


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Cracking job on a stunning car ! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, looks great.


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks awesome!! Best I've seen a GTR looking. Exhausts look unbelievable!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

looks great I bet the colour was midnight Purple or a variant curious to know whether or not these collect fuel and exhaust carbon on the rear like skylines do


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Beatiful work on a stunning looking motor, great finish, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow great turnaround but what a mess that was left in, I'm guessing said Scottish detailer is a supporter.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow... just a little better then


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning... i always prided myself as MR tail pipe on here but I have to admit I think its your turn to wear that crown stunning work thanks for sharing!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

stunning job What did you use on that exhaust :doublesho


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks stunning. Great attention to detail always great to see someone do a proper job after a lay first attempt by someone else.

As for the GTR, well, there is literally no other car at this moment in time that I would buy if I had that sort of cash. Stunning.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Really good work on a lovely car!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

DE 1981 said:


> I'm guessing said Scottish detailer is a supporter.


Why? There are loads of details in Scotland that aren't supporters.

Wasn't me btw as if I'd done this car it would be on my website :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Nick, have to agree with Ronnie on the tailpipes. . . Awesome pic:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work there - looks amazing!!!! I love these cars..... maybe next time i'll be able to afford one :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> Why? There are loads of details in Scotland that aren't supporters.
> 
> Wasn't me btw as if I'd done this car it would be on my website :thumb:


Just my suspicions that's all.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie:

Stunning car, great finish


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

muffler tips look AWESOME.
Cracking work. Well done!


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

good job but when you said it had a repaint the first thing i wanted to see was the paint refinishing not the **** detail, and by the finish in the bonnet looks like factory finish!


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful finish! Cracking work


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely amazing work! Exhaust tips are spot on.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning. Detailer needs named and shamed.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the colour looks a hell of a lot like nissans NightShade 
its black most of the time but strong sunlight shows it purple.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oh and great finish.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Those after-shots look outrageous! Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice finish


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

superb work mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work mate.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Trunkstuff (May 16, 2011)

Nice work, Love the car aswell


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers for the comments guys! I'v had a look and its no detailer on here from what i can see, but i'm not going to be naming names at the moment. But a quick google search and u'll see this car on their website....

Cheers!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Nick


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

WoW one hell of a car,bet that was a fun detail


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow great turn around


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking flash :thumb: what a car to work on before closing a site


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the coments! iv got quite few other write ups once i get chance. Rammed at the new place so time is somthing i have little of at the moment! haha

Here is a sneek peek of just two of the cars we've done this week and a half...



















Cheers....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice bit of detailing there, good level of correction shown by the 50/50s


----------



## James12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely car and a job well done! Im 18 so by the time i can actually afford the insurance on 1 of them it should be fairly cheap 2 buy haha


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Again, Thank you for all the comments! Should have a few more up this weekend.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Nick,

What a lovely job you made of the car something to be proud of. I done a similar car to this last year. The car i done was painted in Jan/Feb/March of 2010 and was detailed by me in June 2010.

Your car was painted in January 2011 and detailed by a scottish detailer in March of this year.

I just realised that i never done a write up on this but i think it has got me in the mood for the full write up.

All the best Nick you seem to be very good:thumb:


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks stunning, exhausts are out of this world! any chance you can share what product you used on them?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Balddee2 said:


> Looks stunning, exhausts are out of this world! any chance you can share what product you used on them?


Yeah Sure, Used a mix of Optimum Metal Polish as well as Mothers chrome polish with the Mothers exhuast polisher for the drill.

Nick


----------



## AllanF (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely Detail. Little bit annoyed at the Scottish detailer comment, as naming the detailer shames them specifically, but saying 'a certain Scottish detailer' does not exactly help all the other Scottish detailers! ( i am 1/2 English/Scottish living in Scotland ) 
Just my thoughts. Your rep will be fine with work like that!!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats a fair comment Allan. Something to take on board. Always nice to have other people opinions. I know who it was as their card was in the car still.

Anyway. Happy detailing Guys!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

great job, lovely colour. Same colour as the limited edition spec v gtr 110k


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mate,

those tail pipes came up stunning :thumb:


----------

